#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-17
<TuskRattle> as a woman i struggle to hold back my emotions. this relates to women because i am a woman. i have ubuntu installed. i care for us women enough to let you know what me, a WOMAN, has for a  life
<TuskRattle> now we can begin to collect ourselves and bring the future
<elky> TuskRattle, then stop stalking mackenzie.
<TuskRattle> i haven't stalked her
<TuskRattle> i rather we spend our time on more important issues
<elky> TuskRattle, please leave.
<TuskRattle> what for elky? do you have something to contribute other than some whims that most women here would be better off not knowing
<TuskRattle> would it not be reasonable to keep your bad words to yourself so we can move on as a group
<akgraner> Thought you all might want to read this interview  posted on the Linux Foundation Site  - They Interviewed Deborah Wazir  - Ubuntu Women gets a shout out in the article as well - http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/185-jennifer-cloer/397274-the-people-who-support-linux-linux-skills-land-job-for-this-linux-lady
<AlanBell> thanks akgraner and can I say pics pls
<AlanBell> of the house
<MarkDude> We want to encourage more women to join us at UDS - I started a discussion on ubuntu-women at http://is.gd/NDHf0B - please join in! #ubuntu via @jonobacon
<MarkDude> Budapest, sounds interesting :)
<pleia2> yeah, that's our mailing list ;)
 * MarkDude did notice the part at the top. Just figured any reminders to help folks get ready for it would be good. 
 * AlanBell probably isn't going :(
<MarkDude> Traveling that far may involve a few logistics
 * MarkDude is pondering it
 * MarkDude heard some cool stuff about Hungary at a get-together this weekend
<pleia2> created http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS & http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UDS/Stories
<MarkDude> Good deal- I will send those links via Twitter, ty
<MarkDude> So it appears no one has announced #ubuntu-women-hu using social media
 * MarkDude will do it
<pleia2> I think there is an identi.ca group for ubuntu women, but I don't understand or use identica so I don't know how it works
<pleia2> we really don't have the volunteers to maintain "social media" things, and not having one is far better than having a dead one
<pleia2> so I haven't been too keen on starting anything
<pleia2> I'll be updating the wiki with details about these sub-channels though, -it doesn't have a strictly -women one, they use #donne-softwarelibero
<MarkDude> @MarkDude - Ubuntu Women just added a localized IRC channel. Hungary, the location of the next UDS #ubuntu-women-hu on Freenode. #UW #Ubuntu
 * MarkDude meant Twitter or another means to let folks know
<pleia2> MarkDude: just be sure to warn them first
<pleia2> these channels get trolled a lot
<MarkDude> forom a personal acct
<pleia2> oh, you already tweeted :\
<hypatia> i think !uw is the ubuntu women statusnet group
<pleia2> well, if we need ops the irc council is on the access list, so we can grab someone
 * MarkDude asked in channel the other day about someone using Twitter to announce this. Would have been awesome to hear any objections then
<MarkDude> My bad
<pleia2> sorry, I've been pretty busy
<pleia2> we just kinda have to be careful, as soon as we announce anything like that we tend to get troll swarms
<rww> 37240002454519
<rww> ... wrong window :(
<pleia2> hehe
<AlanBell> where are the logs of the irc opping lesson from some time ago?
<pleia2> under classes on the wiki, lemme dig it up
<pleia2> ah, Courses
<pleia2> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Courses/IRCOp2010
<AlanBell> ace, thanks
<pleia2> would be nice to make a document with it, nhandler had lots of great info about the new freenode-specific things
<AlanBell> what sort of document?
<pleia2> a wiki page that's easier to read than an IRC Log
<AlanBell> I might have a go at that
<AlanBell> I am sat in a hotel room with nothing but a six-pack for company
<AlanBell> and IRC
<nhandler> The extbans (which were the big new thing) are documented at http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml . Please let me know if there is anything that could be done to make that page easier/more helpful
<pleia2> thanks AlanBell and nhandler :)
<nhandler> The freenode website is now a lot easier to get updated, so feel free to poke me if you have any ideas for improvement
<pleia2> good to know
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-20
<pleia2> I just realized that if we point ubuntu-women.org at the wiki we'll no longer have flat filesystem space on the server for hosting files, it will all have to be done through the wiki
<maco> ew
<pleia2> yeah
<maco> use a redirect for index.html ?
<pleia2> yeah, the advantage of that is we don't need to involve the server admins
<AlanBell> what files?
<pleia2> and no dns updates
<maco> yep
<pleia2> currently http://ubuntu-women.org/img/ and http://ubuntu-women.org/ubuntu-women-identity/
<pleia2> the former is deprecated in favor of our new stuff (under /img/)
<pleia2> it's not a lot, but the ability to toss stuff up on this space has been quite useful
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-17
<akgraner> pleia2, akk, I just added another talk at SCALE I'll be doing :-)  Ubuntu Women take over the world  - no that's not it :-)  It's for the Linux Beginner Class - Introducing the community (AKA how to get help)
<pleia2> akgraner: woo, congrats!
<akgraner> I hope so  - I'm really nervous on this one
<valorie> nice!
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-18
<Tm_T> akgraner: sounds like a good and interesting topic (:
<Tm_T> important too
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-01-20
<butti> hello
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-01-16
<Cheri703> em likes to show up, make comments similar to what she did, and then disappear. trying to mock people who are offended by sexist things.
<elky> yep
<elky> not so much to mock
<IdleOne> I would add she also likes to read logs and then come back later and complain about things
<Cheri703> well, stirring things up
 * Cheri703 is kind of out of i
<Cheri703> t
<elky> rather to get people all worked up and then poke at the nerves
<elky> so people lash out at her and then she can claim to be a victim
<elky> and get ALL THE ATTENTIONS
<IdleOne> intentional misinterpretation is what she likes to do
<Cheri703> IdleOne: ++
<elky> and mark is going to do the opposite of helping things
<elky> but that at least is not intentional.
<elky> If she pm's any of you to try get you to join her channel, let us know. She also uses these discussions to make excuses to PM people for that purpose
 * elky reads and facepalms
<elky> She definitely has ALL the attentions now
<Cheri703> yeah :/
<Cheri703> the whole "my experience with ubuntu communities is that dissent isn't allowed" well, dissent that is "haha, I am the only right one and if you try to say otherwise you're *censoring* me!"
<elky> yeah.
<Cheri703> I'd seen the "neutral point of view" statement and was going to ask if em was libertarian, then saw it mentioned and went "OF COURSE"
<elky> has she mentioned the words "town hall" yet?
<elky> or "city hall" or whatever
<Cheri703> not sure, I skimmed
<Cheri703> we should start an em appearance bingo card
<elky> yeah, i'm scared to do more than skim
<elky> i don't want to jinx it... but...
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-01-14
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 14 18:01:09 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<pleia2> #link http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<pleia2> ok, I guess while we wait for folks I can go over some of my own action items from last meeting
<pleia2> #topic Items from last meeting
<pleia2> I did reach out to dpm about adding Harvest as a LoCo Project, and the LoCo Council is going to add it to the list of ideas that they're going to talk about in an upcoming hangout on the topic
<pleia2> haven't gotten another Harvest blog post out yet, was going to do it last week but travel+cold caught up with me
<pleia2> #topic 1311 Blueprint updates
<pleia2> I emailed czajkowski about doing a career days session, but haven't heard back yet
<pleia2> I'm working with dolasilla to get the matrix site set up on a test VPS I have, should have test environment set up by the end of the week so she can add the code for review
<pleia2> I added my "What people are doing" story a couple weeks ago, encourage other to as well :) http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/WhatPeopleAreDoing#Elizabeth_Krumbach_Joseph_.28pleia2.29
<pleia2> anyone else have any blueprint updates?
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> anyone have anything else? :)
<pleia2> ok, I'll wrap this up then
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 14 18:20:28 2014 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-01-14-18.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2014/ubuntu-women-project.2014-01-14-18.01.html
<Cheri703> noooo
<Cheri703> I just got here!
<Cheri703> I was going to be on time too!
<Cheri703> dangit >_<
<Cheri703> sorry
<akk> me too, Cheri703 -- for once I'm actually here during a meeting but I had a phone meeting that ran long.
<pleia2> Cheri703: anything else to add?
<pleia2> I can append to logs :)
<Cheri703> I don't, other than an apology for being so MIA lately
<pleia2> ok, no worries
#ubuntu-women-project 2015-01-13
<belkinsa> #startmeeting Jan 2015 Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Jan 13 17:59:32 2015 UTC.  The chair is belkinsa. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC | Jan 2015 Meeting | Current topic:
<belkinsa> Who is all here for the meeting?
<Mikaela> o/
<Deindre> °/
 * Deindre waves at Ubuntu Women :)
<belkinsa> Alright.  Our agenda is here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda?action=show
 * belkinsa waves back
<belkinsa> #topic Blueprint for Vivid cycle
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC | Jan 2015 Meeting | Current topic: Blueprint for Vivid cycle
<belkinsa> #link https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1411-ubuntuwomen
<belkinsa> Does anyone have any updates before i give mine?
<belkinsa> Okay, I will start with mine then.
<belkinsa> #subtopic Orientation Questionnaire
<belkinsa> For the Orientation Questionnaire, I have changed "Quiz" to "Questionnaire" and done it in the code and pushed that change. I also added the "developer or note" question to the martix, but not the code.
<belkinsa>     Diego Turcios and Silvia Bindelli are working on coding in the new martix
<belkinsa>     Ubuntu AskNot was released today (Jan 13th). The question is should we stop development of the questionnaire and use this or keep going?
<belkinsa> #link http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/find-a-task/
<belkinsa> not*
<belkinsa> The main question is now about this AskNot thing that Ian released.  Is what we are working still needed?
<belkinsa> Here is my reason: what we are working on is different because it's giving people questions to create a path that points to one answer based on what they answered.  The AskNot thing is different and I don't know how helpful it would be versus what we are doing.
 * belkinsa gives another minute
<belkinsa> Okay, I guess we will discuss this via mailing-list
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Start discussion about AskNot vs. questionnaire on Mailing-list
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Start discussion about AskNot vs. questionnaire on Mailing-list
<belkinsa> Okay, moving on.
<belkinsa> #subtopic Project Harvest
<belkinsa> For Project Harvest, I suggested a bug reviewing sprint during the Global Jam. If we do this as a whole team, can you figure out days and times (between Feb 6th and 8th), in order for me to create a Doodle Poll. Also, use the meeting time to figure out how to do it.
<belkinsa> #link https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2014-December/004265.html
<belkinsa> This is up to us to figure out on how to do this sprint and I think during the Jam is the best idea.
<belkinsa> Maybe we can do it at 18 UTC on Friday?
<belkinsa> Or maybe Sat or Sun?
<Deindre> Sat or Sun sounds resonable, IMHO :)
<belkinsa> Okay. Maybe we can use Doodle to figure out what day we can do it on, if we agree on 18 UTC.
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Create a Doodle poll
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Create a Doodle poll
<belkinsa> The second part to this item/sub-topic is how are going to do this.
<belkinsa> And do we have any bug experts here?
<belkinsa> Alright, we can do this via mailing-list also
<belkinsa> #action belkinsa Start discussion about the sprint
<meetingology> ACTION: belkinsa Start discussion about the sprint
<belkinsa> That's the end of the blueprint updates that we have.  Moving on.
<belkinsa> #topic Any Other Business (AOB)
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC | Jan 2015 Meeting | Current topic: Any Other Business (AOB)
<belkinsa> Does anyone have other things to talk about?
 * Deindre ask to talk
<belkinsa> Go head, Deindre.
<Deindre> Thank you very much belkinsa.
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<Deindre> Just a quick introduction about me: I'm Flavia, and I lead Ubuntu Women in last round
<Deindre> I am here because I am working for a Tech Conference, Codemotion
<belkinsa> #link http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.codemotionworld.com%2F&ei=12G1VMaZHMT8yQTTtYLQCQ&usg=AFQjCNE-if716oSo49v6gurPbn1XPd-Oog&sig2=OmdKtbl4DW254qaJZoTN_Q&bvm=bv.83339334,d.aWw
<belkinsa> #undo
<meetingology> Removing item from minutes: LINK
<belkinsa> #link http://www.codemotionworld.com/
<Deindre> this is an international conference, we have branches in Italy, Spain Germany and TelAviv, and netx Conference wil be in Rome, march 27/28
<Deindre> as Ubuntu Women member I want share with you all this great opportunity to apply to our CFP: we are very eager to consider women applications
<Deindre> so please if you hav some technical contents to share or you know someone who could be interested, please spread the word.
<Deindre> http://speaker.codemotionworld.com/c4p.php
<belkinsa> Deindre, do you also want to say this on the mailing-list?
<Deindre> Yes, sure, :)
<belkinsa> #action Deindre Talk About Codemotion on Mailing-list
<meetingology> ACTION: Deindre Talk About Codemotion on Mailing-list
<Deindre> Thank you very much: this is another way to help women engagement in tech :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<belkinsa> I have an updated on one of my action items from  this meeting.  I have created the Doodle poll for the bug sprint: http://doodle.com/dvurdbavnyiawb4p
<belkinsa> All times are in UTC.
<belkinsa> I'm also willing to add other times.
<belkinsa> #done belkinsa Create a Doodle Poll
<belkinsa> If no one else has any other things to talk about, I would like to thank everyone who came to the meeting.
<belkinsa> Ending meeting now....
<belkinsa> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Tuesday January 13h at 18:00 UTC
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Jan 13 18:30:47 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-women-project/2015/ubuntu-women-project.2015-01-13-17.59.moin.txt
<Deindre> thank you all
#ubuntu-women-project 2020-01-14
<bittin> Meeting today?
